
Grubhub CEO says Trump email 'misconstrued' - sergiotapia
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2016/11/10/grubhub-ceos-advice-employees-who-support-hateful-trump-policies----resign/93621498/
======
sergiotapia
It's not being misconstrued. Full Email Text:

SUBJECT: So... that happened... what's next?

I'm still trying to reconcile my own worldview with the overwhelming message
that was delivered last night. Clearly there are a lot of people angry and
scared as the antithesis of every modern presidential candidate won and will
be our next president.

While demeaning, insulting and ridiculing minorities, immigrants and the
physically/mentally disabled worked for Mr. Trump, I want to be clear that
this behavior - and these views, have no place at Grubhub. Had he worked here,
many of his comments would have resulted in his immediate termination.

We have worked for years cultivating a culture of support and inclusiveness. I
firmly believe that we must bring together different perspectives to continue
innovating - including all genders, races, ethnicities and sexual, cultural or
ideological preferences. We are better, faster and stronger together.

Further I absolutely reject the nationalist, anti-immigrant and hateful
politics of Donald Trump and will work to shield our community from this
movement as best as I can.

As we all try to understand what this vote means to us, I want to affirm to
anyone on our team that is scared or feels personally exposed, that I and
everyone else here at Grubhub will fight for your dignity and your right to
make a better life for yourself and your family here in the United States.

If you do not agree with this statement then please reply to this email with
your resignation because you have no place here. We do not tolerate hateful
attitudes on our team.I want to repeat what Hillary said this morning, that
the new administration deserves our open minds and a chance to lead, but never
stop believing that the fight for what's right is worth it.

Stay strong, Matt

~~~
zimpenfish
> Some workers at the online food-delivery company said they were left with
> the impression they weren't welcome if they supported Trump.

That's misconstrued - "We do not tolerate hateful attitudes on our team" is
the key to the "please reply to this email with your resignation" part, not
"[if you voted for Trump]" (which isn't even in his last two paragraphs
anyway!)

------
sheraz
Virtue signaling and finger-in-the-face waving like a High School Principal
(no offense to High School principals) is not being misconstrued, Matt.

You put on your CEO shoes, shot from the emotional hip, and promptly (and
justly) hit yourself in the foot.

Now that you are getting called out you wont apologize? A simple, mea culpa --
"I got emotionally charged and acted in a manner unbefitting a CEO" would
smooth this over.

You shat your emotions in a company-wide email, and now the stink is on your
brand. Both as a consumer and as a potential employee I will say, "no thanks."

------
sharemywin
It's kind of funny because a lot of what Trump said would get you fired at
most work places. Look at poor Billy Bush, he just laughed at it and egged him
on and got fired.

